# Lid molts vs Nature molt (discussion)



## minomantis (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m curious what everyone's thoughts are. As I'm sure you are aware, when we raise Mantids in the deli cups or plastic containers with the lids or really any diy enclosure, the mantis usually hangs up on the lid. 

They do pretty much everything up there including molting. I put a lot of my mantids on my house plants so a lot of them will reach adulthood on my plants and such, but I've watched many molts occur.

When giving the chance a mantis will angle itself to best acheive a successful molt. Sometimes it's almost vertical. I've been thinking how the plastic lids don't offer them a way to angle themselves, but rather just hang. They can molt like that and I've had many successful molts from the lid, but has anyone ever thought about lid molts vs. nature molts?

Personally after L6 I have them molt on plants because it makes me more comfortable and depending on the species the containers aren't always the biggest, but I'm just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## ohaple (Oct 21, 2018)

We keep ours in with live plants and cork and sticks at various angles, and they all still seem to choose the lid, even where the sticks or plants would be at a suitable angle. Won't hurt to have them molt on plants as long as it somewhat matches what they would find in the wild to molt on.


----------



## Graceface (Oct 21, 2018)

Interesting topic!

I give mine plastic canvas bug ladders currently. I like them because they are easy to clean/sanitize, you can see throught them, and they are cheap and easy to customize. Some specimens use them to molt, and some prefer the lid. I've had Ghost and Orchids molt off of both, with no clear 'winner' with either species. My female Orchids are getting closer to adulthood, and they seem to be preferring the tulle on the lid lately

I like the idea of having them molt on live plants, but in reality it is too difficult for me to provide (I have 2 cats who love to attack bugs). So far, I've stuck with the plastic 'artificial' environments. Vivariums are really cool, but are expensive to set up, especially when you have multiple specimens who can't be housed together. I tried plastic fake plants in my Orchid enclosures, but they molded and I quickly gave up on the idea.

I love to see mantis on live plants, though. I wonder if they would prefer it, if given an option


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

Most of my mantids are choosing the lid to molt. the ghosts (those are still small) choose to molt on the fake plant. I won't let them on a plant because we have a dog walking around and he likes to hunt/play with bugs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have had mantids molt from both sticks and lids, but as far as I've seen, the mantids seem to prefer the lids. 

I think they prefer the lids because they are less likely to be moved and they have good grip that they can't easily slip from. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

